# Amano shrimp gone....already?



## Tim S (Mar 18, 2007)

I bought 3 amano shrimp last night and this morning there gone! I put them in my heavily planted 29g tank last night, they were in there cleaning/eating away. All three were 3/4" to an 1" long so no one in the tank would eat them. I checked this morning all around the tank in & out...nothing....gone! Is this a common occurance? Are they shy when the lights are on?


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

$10 says they are in there. Shrimp are stealth experts with fish in the tank.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

yeah probably...

realistically, one or more could have crawled out,
or one or more could have died during acclimation.

but most likely, they are still in there somewhere.
since you are new to Amanos, you need to learn
how to spot them in your tank.

it can be fun.


----------



## Tim S (Mar 18, 2007)

Realistically I'm sure one or two died, I usually buy a couple more then needed for that exact reason but this time I didn't. So anyone care to share the art of spotting these guys? Thank you!


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

They can be anywhere in a heavily planted tank as you describe. The easiest way to find them though is to make the room dark , no tank lights and grab yourself a penlight sized flashlight...if they are in there they will be on the move in the dark and the small penlight normally dont frighten them. :icon_wink


----------



## Tim S (Mar 18, 2007)

Thank you I'll give that a shot.


----------



## Halibass (Jan 29, 2007)

The easiest way to find amano shrimp is to put some flakes on the surface of the water. You'll see them within 1 min cruising around madly searching for the food. Most likely, they'll find the food in less than 1 min.


----------



## Tim S (Mar 18, 2007)

Well...I tried the flash light...no luck. I've fed the fish twice since, just fish activity. I dove in and removed the rocks/drift wood, I rustled the stems. Nothing! I checked the filter, nothing! The only fish in the tank that could have eaten them is my small juvi. angel, but its mouth is no where near large enough to eat them. I'd see him swimming around with one stuck in his mouth, plus he didnt really care about them as they swam by the other night. I cleared out under my tank stand, moved furnature. Nothing. I guess the angel did eat them.


----------



## shwerm601 (Dec 16, 2007)

Tim S said:


> Well...I tried the flash light...no luck. I've fed the fish twice since, just fish activity. I dove in and removed the rocks/drift wood, I rustled the stems. Nothing! I checked the filter, nothing! The only fish in the tank that could have eaten them is my small juvi. angel, but its mouth is no where near large enough to eat them. I'd see him swimming around with one stuck in his mouth, plus he didnt really care about them as they swam by the other night. I cleared out under my tank stand, moved furnature. Nothing. I guess the angel did eat them.


My first planted tank and I have 3(i think) SAE's I have seen 2 of the 3 since I acclimated them, and 2 months ago added 3 yoyo loaches, and didnt see one of them for a month yesterday was the first time! Don't be surprised you might find them one day, lol


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Large fish will eat them like candy but small ones will pick them apart leaving a lot of shell around. If the small angel ate them I would think you would have seen some debris.

A mystery indeed.


----------



## Tim S (Mar 18, 2007)

I took another look last night and found one. Only one, he was hiding between a piece of driftwood and a rock where I previously looked. So now that I know they're still in there I wont stress anymore. Thanks guys.


----------



## Tourney (Jan 9, 2007)

Glad you found at least one Tim. I put 6 Amano shrimp in my heavily planted 40g and after only 8 days they had all been eaten. Live and learn in this hobby i suppose!


----------



## fendergat (Jan 22, 2008)

I did the same thing. Bought 3 amanos from teh LFS (all they had) and stuck them in my 10g planted. The next morning I wanted to see what they were up to and I couldn't find them. I pulled up a chair and began to scan the plants and rocks until I finally saw one. They're easy to overlook as they aren't a bold color. Just stare into the water for a time and you'll either see one swim, or you're eyes will draw attention to their form at some point. Very easy to spot after you learn their hiding spots :wink:


----------



## Craig (Nov 26, 2007)

I have two of these in my 1gal planted betta tank and I see them periodically, but when they don't want to be seen they won't be. And it's only a 1gal tank! I say dont worry about it just keep looking, and if you want to buy more I'm sure they will be fine too.

:icon_smil


----------



## Tim S (Mar 18, 2007)

Yep today I checked again and still only one but in the same exact spot. I wonder if he comes out when the lights are out. I cant imagine after 4 days there would still be algae on the underside of that drift wood.


----------

